# Mobil 1 Full Synthetic shelf life



## simplesimon (Oct 1, 2016)

Just changed the oil in my new Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO after about the first 5 hours of use.

Had an unopened litre bottle of Mobil 1 full synthetic 5W30 in my unheated garage so I used it.

Realized after using it that it was probably around 10 years old. The oil looked ok being poured in.

So being cautious at the wrong time, after the fact as it were, now researching on the internet and finding out that oil actually has a shelf life.

I know it's just a liter of oil, but it's supposed to get much colder tomorrow and would prefer to not have to change the oil again if the stuff I used is ok.

Any opinions on this?

Thanks


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Should be good forever give or take a month. MH


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* As long as it was not open I would not go over thinking it.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Just shake it a little to stir the chemicals up.
After you pour it in, look into the bottle to see if nothing has settled. If so, shake it more.

I have some old Quaker State left over from servicing my truck 10 years ago. I have started doing the service again as the dealer does a terrible job. 
Anyway I poured 1 bottle into my truck and noticed stuff in the bottle. I shook the next bottle and it went all down like fresh oil. The engine is happy so no issues using old oil.


----------



## simplesimon (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks guys! Much appreciated. I left about 50 ml in the bottle and don't see anything different in there.

I suppose manufacturers have to talk about shelf life for CYA reasons.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I've had odd bottles of motor oil in my shed for at least 20 years and whenever I open one it looks like it was just put in there yesterday. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

*Guys:*



Mobil 1 USA website said:


> Answer:
> 
> 
> ExxonMobil recommends a five-year maximum shelf life for engine oils, including Mobil 1™ synthetic motor oil.


 


.....


----------



## simplesimon (Oct 1, 2016)

uberT said:


> Guys:
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Mobil 1 USA website
> 
> ...


Right, I found this today as well, and was wondering if there was a more pragmatic view on this. I figured that manufacturers have to place some kind of time limit on shelf life just to keep things from being completely open ended.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Simon, there's always one way to find out if the product mfr has your best interests in mind


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I also read that on Mobil's website (the 5 year shelf life). The FAQ answer is 10.5 years old, not sure why Mobil 1 has not updated their response. I have read that in recent years oil additive packages have been improved substantially, perhaps their shelf-life has not. Whether Exon Mobil wants you to keep buying fresh product or whether the additive package dissipates significantly after 5 years is a good question.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I'd have no issues putting a quart of 10 year old unopened oil in my car or a snowblower. The oils of today or 10 times better vs those in the 60s, 70s, and 80s.


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

I suggest perusing the bobistheoilguy forums. You'll get the most objective information on the internet there, in the opinion, with data to back it all up through used oil analyses.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about it. Probably I'd have poured some in, gave the slightly emptier bottle a good shake, and topped off the sump.

It's certainly not going to suddenly 'stop lubricating' or anything else catastrophic.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i wouldnt worry about, oll really doesnt go bad unless contaminants get into it, and its not like its some vintage steel can of oil that can rust and leave the oil contaminated


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

GoBlowSnow said:


>


Now this brings back some memories. This fall I was going thru my tool chest and noticed I still have the spout for these old cans.


----------



## simplesimon (Oct 1, 2016)

The Ariens Snow Engine Manual says to use SJ API SERVICE category or better. The stuff I used is SM.

If they are saying SJ, I suppose they are implying that old oil is ok, because where could you find SJ oil now, other than from some old stock.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

I think the oil companies would love to sell us new product, based on shelf life. It may be obsolete if on the shelf for years, in terms of more modern performance, but the oil itself should be fine. I would have shaken it and used it, for sure.

Heck, if the company who made my _shelves_ had its way, I'd throw my _shelves_ out every 5 years and buy new ones!

I'm imagining a battlefield full of tanks all broken down and going nowhere. One guy looks to the other and says: "Son of a b! THE $#@! OIL MUST HAVE BEEN EXPIRED!"


:icon-shocked:




simplesimon said:


> Just changed the oil in my new Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO after about the first 5 hours of use.
> 
> Had an unopened litre bottle of Mobil 1 full synthetic 5W30 in my unheated garage so I used it.
> 
> ...


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

simplesimon said:


> The Ariens Snow Engine Manual says to use SJ API SERVICE category or better. The stuff I used is SM.
> 
> If they are saying SJ, I suppose they are implying that old oil is ok, because where could you find SJ oil now, other than from some old stock.


Anything newer than SJ is comparable with SJ. No worries. Though on the older engines, I do add a bit of ZDDP to the oil as the newer ones don't have it, or as much.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

simplesimon said:


> The Ariens Snow Engine Manual says to use SJ API SERVICE category or better. The stuff I used is SM.
> 
> If they are saying SJ, I suppose they are implying that old oil is ok, because where could you find SJ oil now, other than from some old stock.


Actually you can still buy new oil rated SJ. I use Kohler 10w30 in my mover and it's rated SH SJ. It doesn't have the API Service rating because it doesn't meet the new requirements and you wouldn't want to use it in your car engine but it's great for small engines. It also has the C ratings which is Heavy-duty use. Here is a link to amazon so you can mouse over the bottle to see it's ratings, I actually buy it a TSC for a lot less.

https://www.amazon.com/Kohler-25-357-06-S-10W-30-Oil-Quart/dp/B00CSBVPFI

Here is a link to a chart that shows the years of the API service ratings.

API | Oil Categories

Another example would be VR1 (Valvoline Racing) which is more like a SG SH and older because of the ZDDP levels it has. Valvoline states it has all the properties to meet the newest SN ratings but because of the ZDDP levels it can not have the API star burst on it. I decided to use VR1 when I put a new crate motor in my 89 GMC with flat tappets. I know it's probably over kill and using an SN oil would more than likely be ok but I only change it twice a year so it's not that much more to use it.

I think HD oils are better for mowers because of the heat and dusty conditions they have to work in and HD oils are made for that to where synthetics are better for blowers for the colder environment they work in.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

I say BS. :2cool:


----------



## Nshusky (Jan 1, 2017)

DuffyJr said:


> I think HD oils are better for mowers because of the heat and dusty conditions they have to work in and HD oils are made for that to where synthetics are better for blowers for the colder environment they work in.


I have put synthetic in everything (including lawn mower and lawn tractor) and never ever had a failure luckily.
I do live in Eastern Canada though so summer heat isn't the same as mid/southern US temps.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Cardo111 said:


> I also read that on Mobil's website (the 5 year shelf life). The FAQ answer is 10.5 years old, not sure why Mobil 1 has not updated their response. I have read that in recent years oil additive packages have been improved substantially, perhaps their shelf-life has not. Whether Exon Mobil wants you to keep buying fresh product or whether the additive package dissipates significantly after 5 years is a good question.


They may have chosen not to bother with a stability study to support more than 5 years.

I see that in products at my day job. There is a point of diminishing return.

Pete


----------



## cub cadet 3x (Nov 2, 2014)

good day all i'm using mobil 5W 30 synthetic oil in my cub cadet 3x, how often should i be changing it per season or can i just change once at the annual maintenance period. have had a lot of use so far this winter up here in montreal actually 65KM's north of Montreal


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

After first 5 hours, then every 50 hours or end of season, per Cub.




cub cadet 3x said:


> good day all i'm using mobil 5W 30 synthetic oil in my cub cadet 3x, how often should i be changing it per season or can i just change once at the annual maintenance period. have had a lot of use so far this winter up here in montreal actually 65KM's north of Montreal


----------

